# Ortega Hot Poppers



## Raine (Jan 21, 2005)

Ortega Hot Poppers


Yield: 8 servings
1 can (3.5-oz.) ORTEGA Whole Jalapeños, drained 
1 cup shredded mild cheddar cheese 
1 pkg (3-oz.) cream cheese, softened 
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro 
1/2 cup all-purpose flour 
2  eggs, lightly beaten 
2 cups corn flake cereal, crushed 
Procedures
1 CUT jalapeños lengthwise into halves; remove seeds. 
2 COMBINE cheddar cheese, cream cheese and cilantro in small bowl. Place 1 to 1½ teaspoons cheese mixture into each jalapeño half; chill for 15 minutes or until cheese is firm. 
3 DIP each jalapeño half in flour; shake off excess. Dip into egg; coat with corn flake crumbs. 
4 ADD vegetable oil to 1-inch depth in medium skillet; heat over high heat for 1 minute. Fry jalapeños, turning frequently with tongs, until golden brown on all sides. Remove from skillet; drain on paper towels. Serve with ORTEGA Thick & Chunky Salsa and sour cream.


----------



## MJ (Jan 26, 2005)

This would be another great one for the superbowl. Thanks.


----------

